# Palmetto 44 (Sweet Shooter!)



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I saw this on GunBroker this morning and it reminded me of a former forum member here.

He was a big fan of the Palmetto 44 (sweet shooter) and couldn't stop talking about it. I guess he thought it was the best made, most accurate pistol of all time. This one opened at $40 with no reserve. I guess it must be hard to put a price on perfection. :smt033

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=140318248


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

NOT FUNNY JAMES!!!

I seriously about had a stroke when I saw that tread title.:numbchuck:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> NOT FUNNY JAMES!!!
> 
> I seriously about had a stroke when I saw that tread title.:numbchuck:


Yea, I burst out laughing when I saw the GB ad, and I just had to post it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You gave me flashbacks there for a second. I was getting ready for battle! :numbchuck:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

:mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> You gave me flashbacks there for a second. I was getting ready for battle! :numbchuck:


:anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Ditto. Funny how as soon as I and apparently you all merely saw the word Palmetto we flash back instantly to that guy. Like a train wreck I couldn't not look. $40, no reserve, can't put a price on perfection. I about fell out of my chair laughing on that one James.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

All will bow one day the the awesome force that is the Palmetto! <insert thunderclap here>


----------

